# curt 11371 hitch



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Best place to buy one looking to get one for my bike rack

autoanything has it the cheapest


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Curt makes a good hitch for this car. Can haul all the ******* to the club with it.

Well I wouldn't recommend that last part, but it's definitely a capable hitch.

#testimonialoftheday


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm looking at this exact same hitch, for the exact same purpose. I've grown tired of my trunk mounted rack. Price is right, I'll probably just go ahead and order it.


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

I bought my CURT 112823 on Amazon used for 75USD. Considering it is a big hunk of steel there isn't much that can go wrong. All I saw was some really rough packaging. I've seen it listed similarly after I purchased, so if you keep an eye out you may be able to do the same.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

I noticed that the hitch is specific to the diesel cruze. I think it has some special heat shielding that makes it different from the regular cruze,

Cheapest for the curt 11371 I found was $126.47 with free shipping on hitchsource.com


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

msav said:


> I noticed that the hitch is specific to the diesel cruze. I think it has some special heat shielding that makes it different from the regular cruze,


Idk about the hitch, but the 'spare tire well' that the DEF tank is in is a little deeper than the gas Cruze spare tire well.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Idk about the hitch, but the 'spare tire well' that the DEF tank is in is a little deeper than the gas Cruze spare tire well.


I bought a non-diesel Curt hitch(don't have the part # in front of me)for my CTD and it wouldn't fit because of the DEF/"SPARE TIRE" well. I had to send it back and get the diesel specific hitch. 
The correct hitch fits perfectly around the def well and doesn't protrude much.









-Brad


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> I bought a non-diesel Curt hitch(don't have the part # in front of me)for my CTD and it wouldn't fit because of the DEF/"SPARE TIRE" well. I had to send it back and get the diesel specific hitch.
> The correct hitch fits perfectly around the def well and doesn't protrude much.
> View attachment 88346
> 
> ...


Did you end up cutting into the heat shield to get it to bolt up?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

bought it for 124 with free shipping I should have it by saturday


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

The install directions say you have to cut or punch out the heat shield for the access hole to get the nut inside the frame rail.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Did you end up cutting into the heat shield to get it to bolt up?


No cutting required!


-Brad


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Got the hitch. Being returned knicked and scratched with gouges hopefully second time it's better


----------

